# JSR-257 Visual Tags



## seisop (7. Okt 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen Visual Tag reader implementieren.
Das einzige mobile Telefon mit JSR-257, dass ich gefunden habe, ist das Nokia 6131 NFC.
Dies unterstützt aber nur RFID Tags.

Das N95 hat standartmäßig einen BarCodeReader installiert der ist aber in Symbian programmiert.

Weiß jemand ob es ein Handy gibt, mit dem man solche 2-D Barcodes auslesen kann?



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
seisop


----------



## kiril_valev (8. Okt 2008)

Ich glaub du solltest eher nach einer Software suchen, die fotographierte Barcodes im Handy verarbeitet.
Sowas z.B. reader.kaywa.com/de Ist aber leider nicht für Strichcode, sondern für die neue Generation von Strichcodes.
Das ist auch noch interessant: www.semapedia.org/community/learnmore


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2008)

Mich interessiert aber mehr die eigentliche Programmierung in J2ME.
Desshalb brauche ich ein package das die Bilder entschlüsselt. 
Ist dies unter J2ME möglich?


----------



## seisop (9. Okt 2008)

http://qrcode.sourceforge.jp/
http://code.google.com/p/zxing/

Falls irgend wen in diesem Forum interessiert.
Habs selbst was gefunden.


----------

